# what to take



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

whats on yalls surf fishing check listhwell::headknock:clover:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Beer, ice for beer, ice chest to put ice and beer in, maybe a fishing pole if I have room after loading all the beer.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Kind of a long list but you will develop one of your own and it will take many trips to get it fine tuned and soon enough you will have your routine down. I keep 90% of my junk in a storage unit on the way out that I swing by and pick up or pick up the night before. I will admit that it is MUCH easier fishing solo or without the kids or the wife though , got to keep the comfort level up for them.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> Beer, ice for beer, ice chest to put ice and beer in, maybe a fishing pole if I have room after loading all the beer.


X2

If you want, I can email you my list. It is 3 columns and takes up a full page. Of course, when I go fishing I am normally gone 2 or more days but I use my list as a guide so I do not forget anything. PM me your email address.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Croaker.

Oh yea, a non-gps yeti.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I keep my surf rods bungee corded together, my rod holders bungee corded together and my tackle in 2 bags. And of course bait and a cast net.

By keeping everything together I can pack in minutes.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Aside from fishing gear I carry a first aid kit, baby powder, shovel, tow strap, gun, flash light, canopy, chairs, lighter or matches, tin foil, salt and pepper, duct tape and electrical tape, zip ties, basic tools, paper towels, and TP.


----------



## handydan (Nov 8, 2012)

No matter how many times I have been ( since I was 7) I always forget something or wish I had something. When I was 7 it was simple rod and reel and stick dead shrimp in my pocket and get in the water. Now its 7 rod and reels, 2 ice chest, 2 tackle boxes ,cast net 2 or 3 buckets, shovel ,rake ,chair, shade,pvc rod holders, food ,sun block, towels , change of clothes, etc. etc or if it gets complicated go back to 7.


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> Aside from fishing gear I carry a first aid kit, baby powder, shovel, tow strap, gun, flash light, canopy, chairs, lighter or matches, tin foil, salt and pepper, duct tape and electrical tape, zip ties, basic tools, paper towels, and TP.


Sharkchum nailed it at baby powder. If you don't know what that's for, you'll soon find out.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Thought of this old thread with some ideas

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=837242


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Â· Sunblock
Â· Bugspray
Â· Baby Powder
Â· Hand Sanitizer
Â· Soap
Â· Deodorant
Â· Toothpaste
Â· Toothbrush
Â· Glasses
Â· Sunglasses
Â· Contact Solution
Â· Contact Case
Â· Extra Contacts
Â· Hat
Â· Headband
Â· Baby Wipes
Â· Paper Towels
Â· Nail Clippers
Â· Lotion
Â· Chapstick
Â· Foot Sander
Â· Hair Bands
Â· Cups
Â· Plates
Â· Silverware
Â· Batteries
Â· Headlamps
Â· Rx
Â· Advil
Â· Travel Pillow
Â· Ear Warmer
Â· Allergy Medicine
Â· Lens Cloth
Â· Tissues
Â· Tevas
Â· Flip Flops
Â· Shrimp
Â· Camera
Â· Fishing License
Â· Phone
Â· Book
Â· Foil
Â· Tampons
Â· Stove
Â· Pillows
Â· Pillowcases
Â· Bed Rolls
Â· Sheets
Â· Sleeping Bags
Â· Towels
Â· Fish Towels
Â· Sarongs
Â· Fish Bites
Â· Coffee
Â·  Water
Â· Travel Pillow
Â· Emergency Check for __________
Â· Filet Knife
Â· Dive Knife
Â· Shovel
Â· Air up Tires
Â· Bug Spray
Â· Ziplocs
Â· Propane for Grill
Â· Coffee Percolator
Â· Instant Coffee
Â· Blanket
Â· Spotlight
Â· Lighter Fluid
Â· Matchlight
Â· WATER
Â· Benedryl
Â· GPS
Â· Drink Mix
Â· Cast Net
Â· Pliers
Â· Pen
Â· Trash Bags
Â· Phone Charger
Â· Rash Guard
Â· Swimsuit
Â· Stove
Â· Grill Grate
Â· Harness
Â· Wading Boots
Â· Waders
Â· Socks
Â· Wading Belt
Â· Tights
Â· Hiking Boots
Â· Can opener


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

never forget the sarongs!!!


----------



## CustomFlat1 (Oct 25, 2014)

U missed the most important thing about going to the beach BEER u better call shark hum he will get u straightened out


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Alright JC posted his long list. Here is mine:

PAPERWORK
Driverâ€™s license
Fishing log
Oversize tag
Pencils
Money
Fishing license
Tide chart
Check weather

HYGENE
Powder
Wipes
Tums
Aspirin
Energy Drinks
Soap
Toothbrush and toothpaste
Anti-diarrhea meds
Chap Stick
Deodorant
Q-tips

CAMPING
Insect repellent
Sunscreen
Sunglasses
First Aid Kit
Tents
Tent stakes
Shelter
Tarps
Toilet Paper
Toilet
Toilet bags
Poop tent
Toilet deodorant
Chairs
Torch or lighter fluid
Fire wood
Grille
Grille Utensils
Charcoal
Radio
Trash bags
Lantern
Lantern mantles
Propane
Lighters
Food (MREs)
Forks and spoons
Water 
Gatorade
Ice
Block Ice
Coolers
Beer
Nicotine
Hot dog skewers
Can opener
Shovel
Jumper cables
Leatherman
Axe
Saw
Rope
Duct tape
Rake
Flashlights
Head lamps
Car Jack
Batteries
Warm/Extra Clothes 
Jacket
Spandex
Swimming suit
Water Shoes
Boots 
Poncho
Hats
Belt
Blanket
Pillow
Bunge cords
Rags
Koozies
Phone 
Phone Charger
Ipod
Ipod connector 
Tool Kit
Wood for trailer stand
Gun
Ammo
thermometer

FISHING
Bait
Rods
Rod Holders
Extra Fishing Line
Digital camera
GoPro w/access
Tackle boxes
Crimpers
Needle nose
Filet Knife
Bait Knife
Shark Leaders
Glow sticks
Zip Ties
Lighted bobbers
Electrical Tape
Nail Clippers
Weights
Shark bag 
Rubber Mallet
Knife
Tape measure
Rope
Tag Stick
Shark Tags
Gloves
Game scissors
Bolt cutters
Large Shark Pliers
Towel
Wire cutters
Hammer
Waders
Freezer bags
Gig stick
Cast nets
Bait threader
yard stick 
Nails
Extra Gas
Kayak
Kayak Seat
Life jacket
Kayak paddle
Fighting belt
Tent Cot
Sleeping pad
Windex 
Solar panel stands
Big dehooker 
Little dehooker
Stereo remote
5 gallon bucket

SHARKATHON SPECIFIC
Photo Rules
Tournament Rules
Tournament payment receipt
Merchandise receipt
Digital camera


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

So let me be the first to ask: What's the deal with the baby powder?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Billygoat said:


> So let me be the first to ask: What's the deal with the baby powder?


For chafing of your nether reigns caused by the mix of sand and saltwater in your shorts.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> For chafing of your nether reigns caused by the mix of sand and saltwater in your shorts.


Ah, makes sense. I've started wearing underwear that stops chafing, I guess that's why I didn't understand. Like these:
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/bcg...pid-256315?color=Black&N=628476103+4294966537

One thing I carry that I didn't see mentioned is meat tenderizer, in case of jelly fish stings!


----------

